# Too old???



## Debnicolai (Aug 29, 2002)

I am 44, have one 6yr old DS...... I am healthy, in ok shape, have normal periods, always a good strong cycle, had DS at 39.

Am I foolish to want and try for another???


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Foolish? not at all.
I myself do not want children past 30- she says now at 28







, but for sure if you want one, have one.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

Nope.

Come join the thread "40+ TTC - Spring brings hope!"! (in the trying to conceive forum)


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i think it is beautiful.........


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I think our society has such a negative trip placed on women and childbearing in terms of the "appropriate time" to bear a baby. I mean, young women who have children are scorned as are "older" women. As if we should all only have our kids between 25-32 or something. I think that whenever the spirit moves us to bear and raise a child we should! I have heard some communities where women have a lot of kids they have them up to their 50's.
If you want a baby go for it! And don't let anyone shame us women for when we choose to have our babies! All our lives are different.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If you haven't gone through menopause, then IMO you're not too old to have kids!

I know quite a few women who have had kids well past age 40 (though none have told me their exact ages







) for the most part, they're moms of many. Quite a few of them have had a "oops, I guess this isn't menopause after all" babies- one had that experience with her SECOND TO LAST baby!


----------



## happythistle (Aug 19, 2007)

Go for it!


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree that society puts way to much pressure whether you are 18 or 48. You are either "too young" or "too old" why is the ideal age between 22 - 34. This is unrealistic most cases. Especially with many women putting off child bearing until they are settled into their careers and marriages. Feels like you can't win either way.

I'm turning 37 this summer and have gotten some surprised looks when I tell a few select folks that DH and I are going to start trying for DC # 2.







:


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
If you haven't gone through menopause, then IMO you're not too old to have kids!









:

Go for it!







:


----------



## TheSnowQueen (Mar 4, 2008)

I had my FIRST at 44-- naturally conceived!!! I'm 46 now and I am trying for another!

So you know how I am voting...









Susan


----------



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSnowQueen* 
I had my FIRST at 44-- naturally conceived!!! I'm 46 now and I am trying for another!

So you know how I am voting...









Susan


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck! You are not foolish at all. I have a friend who conceived DS at 44 and became pregnant again at almost 46 (although it was a blighted ovum).


----------

